# Coki Beach, St. Thomas Virgin Islands



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys, headed out on a Cruise for my 25th Wedding Anniversary tomorrow. Gonna do a Beach dive at Coki Beach in St. Thomas. I hear it is a really good dive for a beach dive. Anybody ever been there done that??


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive been to Coki beach, we went snorkling there, fabulous place,, lots of cuttle fish, i wish i could have went diving, but the time slot did not allow it...


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Can't wait!!!*

Thanks Kenny...from pics I've seen looks like an awesome Beach Dive..also looks like most of the "critters" are almost tame from being fed all the time...they give you dog bisquits to feed the fish, haha..even the octopus looked tame..should be nice for a little rusty, old fart diver, haha...


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Coki Beach St. Thomas..OUTSTANDING Beach Dive!!!*

Just back from the cruise. Wore my old butt completly out, haha. But let me HIGHLY recommend Coki Beach Dive shop!! The people there are AWESOME. SO EASY and just BEAUTIFUL for a Beach dive. The guys there had our gear set up and ready to go 5 minutes after getting there and were very careful to explain the location and layout of the reef. Only about a 40 yard float out and down right on the reef you go..just can't say enough good things about this dive and operation!..Will post some pics (when get cheap UW cameras developed), sure hope they turned out OK..may be a few days for pics, cause I'm broke from buying booze on the ship, haha. But really a GREAT beach dive if you are ever down that way!!


----------

